# Any Calvinist types around Ft Irwin in CA. ?



## Richard King (Mar 26, 2007)

I have a son in the infantry stationed in the Mojave with the Op Force guys.
I would love for him to interact with a good chaplain or pastor in the area.
That will be a long shot because it is right smack dab in the middle of nowhere. Anybody know anyone?


----------



## KMK (Mar 26, 2007)

Richard King said:


> That will be a long shot because it is right smack dab in the middle of nowhere. Anybody know anyone?



Understatement of the year! 

Seriously, I know Philip A goes to a Reformed Pres Church in Apple Valley. I believe he used to go to a good Reformed Baptist Church in Lancaster. He is more than welcome to visit our Reformed (leaning) Baptist Church in Wrightwood.

Maybe PM PhilipA. He is up in Ridgecrest.

Tell your son thank you for his service.


----------



## SolaGratia (Mar 26, 2007)

*Rcus*

There is a RCUS Reformed Church in Lancaster, CA. RCUS website is www.rcus.org.


----------



## Philip A (Mar 27, 2007)

Richard King said:


> That will be a long shot because it is right smack dab in the middle of nowhere.



Yes, it's pretty desolate. So is the geography!  But there are a few of us out here, as Ken mentioned.

The closest, at about 60 miles, is going to be High Desert URC, in Apple Valley; my wife and I are in the membership process there. Tom Morrison is the pastor, and he's a great guy, well educated and solidly Reformed. There are a few folks from Fort Irwin that are members or attenders there.

Ken is the next closest in Wrightwood, right at about a hundred miles away.

Next farthest is me, up here in Ridgecrest, about 120 miles away, attached to the Naval base at China Lake. We make toys for guys like your son. There was a "Reformed" Baptist church here, but it's gone seekerish and wandered off course.

In Lancaster, at 130 miles, there are the Reformed Baptists at Free Grace Church, a good group of folks, and also the RCUS that Gil mentioned, Grace Reformed Church.

If there's anything I can do to help, let me know.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 27, 2007)

thank you all. this has been some helpful info.


----------



## jenney (Mar 27, 2007)

Philip, 
We'll be in Victorville a week from this Sunday. Is there a reformed church nearby that you know of? We usually go to Palmdale/Lancaster to Free Grace Church when we are in the area, but if there were a church with solid expository preaching closer by, we'd prefer to go there.

thanks for answering this rather-ot question. I'll pipe down after this!


----------



## Philip A (Mar 27, 2007)

> We'll be in Victorville a week from this Sunday. Is there a reformed church nearby that you know of? We usually go to Palmdale/Lancaster to Free Grace Church when we are in the area, but if there were a church with solid expository preaching closer by, we'd prefer to go there.



Victorville and Apple Valley are effectively the same place, so our church is right there! 

Funny thing that, my wive and I will be in Chico that weekend. Maybe we'll pass you all on the freeway! Too bad we won't be there to meet you.


----------

